# Duffy's Happy Birthday slideshow



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

WHY? I don't know! but I could only post this as a direct video by making this a reply. In the original note, it would only show as a link.

Anyway, here is Duffy's first birthday slideshow. He turns one year old today! September 23. What a lot of growing in one year!!

Enjoy 

Kris


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice! He is so handsome! Happy Birthday, Duffy!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

That was lovely! Duffy is one adorable little man. 

Happy Birthday Duffy!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duffy*

DUFFY

Have a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY, you know your Mom adores youl

*Kris: THat video is FANTASTIC!!*
I love that song and all of the pictures-one on my favorites is Duffy laying on the back of the couch-guess he thinks if a cat can, so can HE!!!
Where was he swimming?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Duffy!!! I love the pictures showing him gradually growing into his red collar........

Handsome guy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*HAPPY 1st Birthday Duffy!*

What a beautiful golden boy he is-loved the video, great pictures.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I love the pictures of him growing into his collar too, what a great idea!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Duffy ! love the video - loved the shots showing him in the red collar - growing into it . Great.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Duffy....you are one handsome boy!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, I really enjoyed that - great music too. Duffy is so handsome.


----------

